# Newbie ...looking to use REW



## roger1014 (Oct 18, 2011)

OK....before I start using this REW, will this software be able to inform me about what kind of room treatment I might need. I do not want to go down a rabbit hole as I really do not have the knowledge of all the technical terms used here ... as least not yet. How would I know if I need Bass Blockers or other sound absorption stuff to help with reflecting sound.

I am willing to learn...and actually want to learn!


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

> OK....before I start using this REW, will this software be able to inform me about what kind of room treatment I might need.


Welcome 

REW will be extremely useful to find what you require for your room / system. With the help of forum members and threads support. 
REW won't literally tell you what to use, but that's where help / support comes in.




> I do not want to go down a rabbit hole as I really do not have the knowledge of all the technical terms used here ... as least not yet. How would I know if I need Bass Blockers or other sound absorption stuff to help with reflecting sound.


What i suggest is download the software and read the help files, this will give you a idea.
Depending on your Operating System which one you download Windows, Mac etc.
There is a PDF help file on the last post.

Here is the link http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/downloads-area/47460-v5-01-beta-downloads-asio-support.html



> I am willing to learn...and actually want to learn!


Good, as above

Hope this helps


----------



## roger1014 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have had the software for over a year now ....and I'm trying to determine what other equipment I would need. I'm thinking about getting the Radio Shack SPL meter, due to budget, but I have seen some comments that it should work fine for the lower frequencies but not for the higher ones. I am planning to use it with my laptop which is running Windows 7.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

roger1014 said:


> I have had the software for over a year now ....and I'm trying to determine what other equipment I would need. I'm thinking about getting the Radio Shack SPL meter, due to budget, but I have seen some comments that it should work fine for the lower frequencies but not for the higher ones. I am planning to use it with my laptop which is running Windows 7.


I've been thinking about try REW myself, but like u said I'm not familiar with all the terms and stuff people use on here either. I do know most recommend you have a SPL meter, plus a mini DSP OR other type of usb calibrated Mic to plug into your laptop to take the measurements to analyze the readings from REW. That's about the extent of my knowledge about it. Lol, those are the things I'm fixing to order to give this a shot myself. Maybe we can help each other out down the road if we figure this thing out.


----------



## roger1014 (Oct 18, 2011)

pddufrene said:


> I've been thinking about try REW myself, but like u said I'm not familiar with all the terms and stuff people use on here either. I do know most recommend you have a SPL meter, plus a mini DSP OR other type of usb calibrated Mic to plug into your laptop to take the measurements to analyze the readings from REW. That's about the extent of my knowledge about it. Lol, those are the things I'm fixing to order to give this a shot myself. Maybe we can help each other out down the road if we figure this thing out.


Well.....looks like I'll need lots of help from other members.....Like they say, Welcome to the club!


----------



## roger1014 (Oct 18, 2011)

Didn't know there was a Pdf file....thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

roger1014 said:


> Well.....looks like I'll need lots of help from other members.....Like they say, Welcome to the club!


Definitely, these guys here really know there stuff. It's definitely a good way to learn, I've learned a lot from these guys since I've been on hear.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi guys

Basically if budget is a concern, there are two options:

SPL meter only accurate up to a certain frequency as far as i know

MiniDSP UMIK - 1 USB mic which runs off your laptops sound card (no sound card calibration required).

UMM -6 also a USB mic (as above)

The more expensive option is a pre / sound card that has phantom power with a XLR mic

The disadvantage with the USB mics are that you can't do a loopback connection that allows to measure / help determine distance settings etc in the the receiver etc.

The 2 x USB mics i highly recommend to purchase *CALIBRATED *from Cross - Spectrum. 
Also with the XLR mic the Dayton EMM - 6.

And also cables to go with them.

Hope this helps.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Phillips said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Basically if budget is a concern, there are two options:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post, I'll be looking into it. It helps to know what your looking for before you start.


----------



## roger1014 (Oct 18, 2011)

Just received the UMM -6 mic and have downloaded the calibration file. Now I will need to learn how to use the REW......


----------



## chirhonix (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi,

is the calibration file from miniDSP not sufficient? I installed it in REW. Are my measurements therefore correct?

Regards,
Peter


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

chirhonix said:


> is the calibration file from miniDSP not sufficient? I installed it in REW. Are my measurements therefore correct?


It is sufficient, note that the calibration file is for measurements taken when pointing the mic at the speaker (although the orientation makes a relatively small difference, and even then only at high frequencies).


----------



## chirhonix (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi, John,

thank you for your answer.

Peter


----------



## sqls (Nov 14, 2013)

JohnM said:


> It is sufficient, note that the calibration file is for measurements taken when pointing the mic at the speaker (although the orientation makes a relatively small difference, and even then only at high frequencies).



I'm also -very- new to this REW stuff . I've just purchased some new subs and I want to start trying to calibrate things and found this software/site. I'd like to follow up with this question one level. Many of the members here in other posts that I've read are recommending the Spread Spectrum calibrated UMIK-1. Right now it seems SS is out of stock and it's also more expensive through SS. But it seems you're saying the one direct from MiniDSP is sufficient?

Is there a significant or reasonable advantage to using the SS Calibrated UMIK-1 vs just buying direct from MiniDSP? If so could you elaborate on the differences or why one would choose to buy through SS instead of direct from MiniDSP? I appreciate (greatly) your help! I want to get started and I want to make sure I start off with the right tools but at the same time I'd rather not pay more then needed and since SS is out of stock and I'd like to get going soon while I have my "in home testing, free returns" period still going.

Also, a second question. Is there a good reason to also purchase a SPL meter, such as the Galaxy 140? Or is having REW+UMIK-1 all I actually need to get my speakers setup and calibrated for my room?

Again, thanks for taking time to hold my hand


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

It's Cross Spectrum rather than Spread Spectrum 

The Cross Spectrum mics come with cal files for extra orientations and cover a wider frequency range (down to 5 Hz). They may also be more accurate. Details are on their site.

You don't need an SPL meter if you use a UMIK-1 with REW as the MiniDSP cal file includes a sensitivity figure in the first line that REW can use to show the actual SPL. If you get a Cross Spectrum calibrated mic you will need to add that line yourself, it can be copied across from the MiniDSP file.


----------



## sqls (Nov 14, 2013)

JohnM said:


> It's Cross Spectrum rather than Spread Spectrum
> 
> You don't need an SPL meter if you use a UMIK-1 with REW as the MiniDSP cal file includes a sensitivity figure in the first line that REW can use to show the actual SPL. If you get a Cross Spectrum calibrated mic you will need to add that line yourself, it can be copied across from the MiniDSP file.


Thanks John, I do appreciate the response. Sorry for getting Cross Spectrum's name wrong! It looks like there is some advantage (worth the extra) to using their calibration since testing below 20hz would be nice. Next step to buy the mic and start toying with the software! I'm sure I'll be back with questions soon .


----------

